# New Strap On My Mp Auto



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

what do you think

from this to...










this










to that



















its actually a dark brown strap even though it looks black


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Leather strap or Nato for me as i dont like the bund straps


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Love these O&Ws - and that's a beauty. But please, put it back on the NATO! Not keen on bunds - and brown straps with black faced watches are even worse - like wearing brown shoes with a black suit. If I was going to put it on leather, I'd want black with black stitiching and not too much padding. But as a NATO lover, IMO this watch and the NATO were made for each other.

Well, you did arsk...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I like that bund, though I'm not sure whether I'd actually wear it. Here's mine on a Di Modell Tornado


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I think the MP looks best on an olivegreen nato or on a simple black leatherstrap (Di-Model Oregon)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

here is my rlt hommage










these look good on anything really


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Black leather strap for me


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

this arrived yesterday


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Has to be another vote for the NATO from me, although when I had one of these I never wore it on one :blink:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Another vote for the olive NATO for this watch but the leather ones are beutifull too. Where are you guys getting these lovely leather straps?


----------

